# Fuji CN100 or Kodak Gold 100?



## ismael (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

   I shoot mostly digital now. But as a camera collector, I own many (20+) 35mm film bodies and cameras. Mostly Pentax. From 1955 Kodak Pony, to many MF Pentax, to rangefinders to Canon Rebel G and Nikon N6006 AF SLRs, I like to tinker with them. Sometimes I repair old cameras (with my limited knowledge on the topic) or just refurbish them to working condition. Sometimes I get old cameras that just need cleaning. Same with lenses. Despite shooting mostly digital now, I like to exercise these film bodies every once in a while, or to test them after a repair. But finding film locally is becoming a challenge so mail order seems to be the way to go. For these tests, I prefer 12 exposure rolls as I hate to waste a 36 roll to find out focus is out of whack or exposure is totally off. Cost of developing is also a factor. But from what I can see, 12 exp rolls are rare and more expensive than 24 or even 36. For over 20 years I used Kodak Gold or Ektar almost exclusively.
I found an online retailer that has 12exp Fuji Color CN 100 (retail package) and 36 exp Kodak Gold 100 (bulk) at the same price per roll. They seem to be the balance I'm looking for between cost and quality.
What can you tell me about how these 2 films compare?  I'm familiar with the Kodak, but not with the Fuji.

Thanks,


----------



## nicspics (May 2, 2010)

hiya 12 exp very rare as you mention probably down to cost. fuji nearly always produces prints that have better greens kodak can look slightly red. fuji is better for people and portraits and prefered by landscape photographers but can make landscapes too green in the uk. still down to personal preference though. nick


----------



## Kendustin (May 11, 2010)

I have used both and if we compare both then I will go with Kodak gold as I have gotten far better result using it rather than using fuji and I am going to stick it until I don't found anything better than this.


----------



## Vautrin (May 11, 2010)

just get yourself a bulk film loader and you can put as many (or as few) shots as you want in your film canister...


----------

